# Haiti: Six Months Later



## MA-Caver (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, remember the Haiti earthquake? 
Remember how devastating it was? 
Remember the casualty rate?
Remember the chaos and lawlessness and the killings?
Remember all the help that was sent? 

How are they doing now?

Look here. 
http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/2010/07/12/in-focus-haiti-six-months-after/

The work isn't finished yet.


----------

